# Snow



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

Took a walk with my camera...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Nice!

Boy does your Winter look different than ours..


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

Jon S. said:


> Nice!
> 
> Boy does your Winter look different than ours..


Rub it in .


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Ashe said:


> Rub it in .


Actually, I wouldn't at all mind a little foul/stormy/wintry weather...


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

jon s. said:


> actually, i wouldn't at all mind a little foul/stormy/wintry weather...


+1


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

lol have mine







































Of course these are not stormy but they do show the season :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> Nice!
> 
> Boy does your Winter look different than ours..


True that. It was sunny and reasonably warm here last weekend when I went for a short hike in the Sunol Regional Wilderness. A bit damp today though.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cliff said:


> True that. It was sunny and reasonably warm here last weekend when I went for a short hike in the Sunol Regional Wilderness. A bit damp today though.


Cliff:

Did you get the D700 already?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> Cliff:
> 
> Did you get the D700 already?


Sure did Jon - check the EXIF data on the photo - D700 with a 14mm lens. I've had it for 2 weeks now and I am loving the camera. The high ISO performance is incredible compared to my D2X. FWIW, my D2X is on Ebay at the moment with bidding currently at a little over $500 with 28 watchers and almost 6 days left to go.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Ashe said:


> Took a walk with my camera...


I wish I had dramatic Winter landscapes and snow laden trees to shoot right now. But mostly just gray skies and bare branches here right now 

FWIW, exposure meters try to force everything to a shade of medium gray. That means that white snow turns ashen gray unless you over expose your image a bit. In this case, about 1.5 stops should do the trick.


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

I wish I had taken a pic right after the last storm there was a crystalline mist on all the trees and froze it glittered and looked very nice.


----------



## Ashe (Dec 20, 2001)

Cliff said:


> I wish I had dramatic Winter landscapes and snow laden trees to shoot right now. But mostly just gray skies and bare branches here right now
> 
> FWIW, exposure meters try to force everything to a shade of medium gray. That means that white snow turns ashen gray unless you over expose your image a bit. In this case, about 1.5 stops should do the trick.


Thanks,

I threw the image in Lightroom and played around so that isn't the original.

Ashe


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cliff said:


> Sure did Jon - check the EXIF data on the photo - D700 with a 14mm lens. I've had it for 2 weeks now and I am loving the camera. The high ISO performance is incredible compared to my D2X. FWIW, my D2X is on Ebay at the moment with bidding currently at a little over $500 with 28 watchers and almost 6 days left to go.


Congrats Cliff!

You should be able to get at least $1,200 for your old camera body based on what I've seen locally.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> Congrats Cliff!
> 
> You should be able to get at least $1,200 for your old camera body based on what I've seen locally.


$1100 or $1200 is what I figure. A new D300 sells for $1450 or so right now, and the sensor and electronics in that camera are better than the D2X, particularly at higher ISO settings. That reality pretty much sets the cap on D2X prices among discerning buyers. The D2X has some things going for it that make it more desirable than a D300 for certain buyers, so it will certainly sell for a fair price.

Meanwhile, my back was loving me for having a lighter camera to go hiking with last weekend. Those pro bodies with portrait grips weigh a ton.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cliff said:


> $1100 or $1200 is what I figure. A new D300 sells for $1450 or so right now, and the sensor and electronics in that camera are better than the D2X, particularly at higher ISO settings. That reality pretty much sets the cap on D2X prices among discerning buyers. The D2X has some things going for it that make it more desirable than a D300 for certain buyers, so it will certainly sell for a fair price.
> 
> Meanwhile, my back was loving me for having a lighter camera to go hiking with last weekend. Those pro bodies with portrait grips weigh a ton.


That's what I like about my 1D MkIII. I don't know the chemistry or physics of it all, but the battery weighs a fraction of what the one in my 1D MkII did. It doesn't feel much heavier than my 20D...

Cliff, why don't you keep the D2X for your back-up? Or, better yet, send it to your lady friend... ?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon S. said:


> That's what I like about my 1D MkIII. I don't know the chemistry or physics of it all, but the battery weighs a fraction of what the one in my 1D MkII did. It doesn't feel much heavier than my 20D...
> 
> Cliff, why don't you keep the D2X for your back-up? Or, better yet, send it to your lady friend... ?


Well, I am still temporarily 'retired', so I want to keep my expenses as low as possible. I think I'm best off selling it for now.

Kerry is not inclined to use this sort of camera, at least not without me there to help her (and even then). Plus there is the matter of my supplying a lens for it, which is something I would need to buy since I intend to keep the lenses I have now. Shipping and customs duties would be ridiculously expensive too. Good thing a nice little Canon P&S is more her style.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Have you seen those infrared conversions? 
I met a guy here who has a D2X and the infrared images look killer. 
It only costs a few hun, and you've got an amazing tool in your bag...


----------

